# wiping phone with broken screen? Razr



## jeepxj (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, so I dropped my Motorola Razr yesterday, and the screen broke, some cracks going across it, screen is completely black, but the bottom 4 touch buttons light up, and the side buttons seem to work. However, I dont think the touch screen or anything like that works. 

So the insurance company is sending me one today, and I need to send them my broken one, but I want to wipe everything off of it (texts, pictures, vids etc). But I cant figure out how..

I tried using mymobiler, but it says it cant connect to my usb device. Not sure if its something wrong with my phone or what. Ive got some "sensitive" data on there, I just want to delete before sending it away.

Any help/advice is greatly appreciated! thank you


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

*I have been searching for you this is the only option I can find other than beating it with a hammer lol*




So, if you plug in a USB cable between your phone and computer, it SHOULD bring up the proper access to allow you to simply "drag and drop" your files from either the internal SD Card (sdcard) or the external SD Card (sdcard-ex). With some careful hunting and pecking, you can retrieve all the data you wish to recover. You should also NOT need to do any screen selection on the phone, assuming you haven't changed default settings for USB access.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Also this link might help you 

Screen completely out - how do I erase data?


----------



## jeepxj (Dec 4, 2011)

the only thing that comes up when I plug my phone into my computer with usb, is the Motocast thing, I remember I had to unlock my phone while it was plugged in for files and what not. So I guess my phone is locked with the finger dragging pad thing, But i cant unlock it because of the broken screen.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Local Cellular store here has a machine that hooks up to the phone to pull data off and store into a new phone. You might want to call one. When your new phone comes in ask if they can transfer data and wipe the old phone for you . I know they did it for mine . My phone had a cracked screen but was not the same brand as yours. Its worth a call. 

Let me know I am curious if they can do it


----------



## jeepxj (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, appreciate the help, if all else fails, Ill give them a call. But I'd still rather take care of it on my own. Still need help


----------



## jeepxj (Dec 4, 2011)

Still need some help, if anyone can offer assistance


----------

